# New to smoking and smoker build



## achilles223 (Sep 24, 2020)

In the process of building my own smoker. Im no pro at welding but i can stick two pieces of metal together. Im going all 1/4” thickness. Smoke chamber is 20” diameter and 36” long. Smoke box is 20x20x20. Based my design of LSG smoker.  Lmk what u guys think. Also any tips and advice welcome


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks real good to me (no expert here). But, I think the best thing to do is send it to me and lemme test it for a while to make sure you got it right. LOL. Welcome to the forum.  And for real, I like your design.
Jim


----------



## achilles223 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks man. Should be finishing it up in the next few days.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! Smoker looks good! What's gonna be your first smoke? Looking forward to it 

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 24, 2020)

weld's look pretty dang good. good looking smoker


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
That is a fine looking smoker!
Can’t wait to see it in action!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice looking rig.  Can't wait to see some food pics off that bad boy...

JC


----------



## achilles223 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks all.. might break it in this weekend with some grilling. Maybe some beef fajitas. (Texas) then gonna try my first brisket. Never done one so will see how it turns out.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 24, 2020)

I think it looks great, with the 1/4" steel I bet it's heavy but that will come in handy when cooking. With your fabrication skills, if you ever get into a situation where you are transporting often on a trailer, you could easily add some pneumatic wheels which also helps on a lawn or in gravel.   I didn't see intake venting on the firebox, what is your plan there?

The only adders I could see would be a shelf in front of the cooking chamber, a folding shelf would be better.  You might consider a warming box or additional shelf on the firebox.  By using fire bricks inside the firebox you can make it super efficient, and a charcoal basket is also something to consider.  Not sure what your climate is, but I've seen some cookers with brackets that hold a frame for an awning.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! Looks to be a first class job from where I'm sitting, nice work. I just did a rack of spares on my SQ36 offset yesterday so I just went out and snapped a couple of pics of the firebox vents and the pullout tray and raised grill. I get great air flow and heat control with this unit, cleanup is pretty darned easy too. Vents are on each side of the firebox. RAY


----------



## robrpb (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## achilles223 (Sep 24, 2020)

Shelf and vet opening coming soon. Thanks for the advice


----------



## terryd (Sep 24, 2020)

Looks good! Let's see some smoke rolling out of it!


----------



## achilles223 (Sep 25, 2020)

Just need to add vents to the fire box.


----------

